
$5 via PayPal: The new Internet Model - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2012/04/06/the-new-internet-business-model-5-via-paypal/
======
josephjrobison
Even more frictionless than this PayPal model is using Fiverr. I know you
don't get the big names on there, but they have some amazing unique stuff on
there making you wonder how they produce it for $5 (custom videos under a
minute). I agree there is a lot of crap on there, but the top rated stuff can
be gold.

------
vgurgov
disclosure: I am one of my projects is videolla.com - its one of the biggest
online video marketplaces. We can share some interesting stats on this. Yes,
most of smart sellers sell for under 5 bucks. Its doesnts make much difference
in you charge $3-4, anything that under 5 is about same conv. rate. if you are
more greedy results will be lower.

and yes paypal is killing it! Its our default payment method and most of
buyers prefer it, since they know that its safe.

------
nickfromseattle
Louis CK was quite transparent with the results of releasing his standup for
$5. Has Aziz provided any insight into his results?

------
DiabloD3
Why $5 via Paypal when you can send 1BTC via Bitcoin instead?

~~~
citricsquid
because very few people have bitcoins. His entire point is that $5 via Paypal
is low and easy, acquiring and managing bitcoins isn't.

~~~
kiba
It is very easy to pay some dude 1 BTC. It is laughably easy to setup a
bitcoin account at one of those wallet site. It can be very fast to acquire
bitcoin if you're willing to pay the premium.

But nobody have bitcoin, yet.

~~~
Goronmon
It's also extremely easy to lose your bitcoins as well.

~~~
kiba
No easier than losing your data or having somebody hack into your computer.

It's money, you're suppose to treat it as such.

